# [Wheels] More fun with this car...



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

It is NOT illegal to weld a wheel from what I am finding from Google, it’s just not a good idea as it weakens the wheel.

It is NOT illegal for the tech to put the wheel back on the car either. It’s a liability issue on their part which they can easily absolve themselves from by having you sign a waiver.

As for the spare tire. 50 mph is the limit on the Cruze spare and you should not use it long term but typically they have a life of 3,000 plus miles.

As for the service advisor getting you a wheel. Well he did not try very hard. Www.car-parts.com is a nationwide junk yard search engine that probably has 20+ used wheels within 1 hour of your location.

As far as what would break a wheel like that. A really big bad ass pothole. Check the other 3 wheels for damage as well.


----------



## BillieJackFu (Oct 20, 2021)

Valpo Cruze said:


> It is NOT illegal to weld a wheel from what I am finding from Google, it’s just not a good idea as it weakens the wheel.
> 
> It is NOT illegal for the tech to put the wheel back on the car either. It’s a liability issue on their part which they can easily absolve themselves from by having you sign a waiver.
> 
> ...


It violates federal law on passenger vehicles. (below 10,000 GVWR)

I mean really, unless you are a lawyer you cannot say ("It is NOT illegal") based on what you search for on Google, that's hearsay (also dangerous).

It took me 20 minutes to find the link above on Thursday before I went to the dealership. I wouldn't have said it was illegal without first finding the law.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

BillieJackFu said:


> It violates federal law on passenger vehicles. (below 10,000 GVWR)
> 
> I mean really, unless you are a lawyer you cannot say ("It is NOT illegal") based on what you search for on Google, that's hearsay (also dangerous).
> 
> It took me 20 minutes to find the link above on Thursday before I went to the dealership. I wouldn't have said it was illegal without first finding the law.


I'm not a lawyer but, I'm pretty sure that statue is for manufacturers of new vehicles. Unless maybe you live in a heavy handed state.

It is legal where I live to weld a rim. We have weld shops in Indiana that most of what they do is repair cracked rims.


----------



## BillieJackFu (Oct 20, 2021)

JLL said:


> I'm not a lawyer but, I'm pretty sure that statue is for manufacturers of new vehicles. Unless maybe you live in a heavy handed state.
> 
> It is legal where I live to weld a rim. We have weld shops in Indiana that most of what they do is repair cracked rims.


§ 570.3 Applicability.
This part does not in itself impose requirements on any person. It is intended to be implemented by States through the highway safety program standards issued under the Highway Safety Act (23 U.S.C. 402) with respect to inspection of motor vehicles with gross vehicle weight rating of 10,000 pounds or less, except motorcycles or trailers.

The information is there, just have to navigate.

The regulation does not apply to motorcycles or trailers as I don't have either of those I'm going to go with what the law states.


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

There is an entire industry nationwide focused on the repairs to wheels both steel and aluminum. Welding is 1 aspect of the repairs depending on location of damage. If this was truly illegal then that industry would not exist.


----------

